

Youtube, please let me know the country availability of a given video. - diego
http://dbasch.posterous.com/youtube-please

======
anigbrowl
...or just don't show it if it's not available. It is sort of interesting to
know that information, but it's not like I have time or interest to contact
the rights holder in some other territory and promote the potential economic
gains of cross-border availability.

Also, I wish the same were true for mobile devices. I am heartily sick of
being told 'x is not available on mobile' or spoofing the user agent string in
my tablet to watch something. It's really none of a publisher's business where
I choose to watch something and this attempt at artificial market segmentation
is not worth the administrative overhead it imposes.

~~~
reemrevnivek
The suggested purpose of knowing that information is not so that you can
correct the situation, it's so that you don't look foolish by sending links to
videos that your audience can't view.

Not showing the video in the YouTube interface is only a partial fix, and an
unrelated one at that. The use case in consideration is tweeted YouTube links;
it's not like YouTube can just switch to a new video because the one which you
navigated to isn't available.

~~~
anigbrowl
True enough, but Twitter _et al_ are global; my followers may or may not be
able to see a video in a particular territory.

------
ma2rten
Actually their API already returns that information. I think this was it:
[http://code.google.com/apis/youtube/2.0/reference.html#youtu...](http://code.google.com/apis/youtube/2.0/reference.html#youtube_data_api_tag_media:restriction)

~~~
reemrevnivek
Is there a way to access this information when browsing? An extension,
perhaps?

I'm an embedded developer, so please forgive my ignorance if this is a foolish
question.

~~~
walrus
Not completely straightforward, but you could do something like this if you
have curl and libxml2 installed:

    
    
        curl -s https://gdata.youtube.com/feeds/api/videos/oHg5SJYRHA0?v=2 | xmllint --format - | grep media:restriction
    

The 'oHg5SJYRHA0' part is the video ID from the URL for the video.

~~~
diego
Thanks. I updated the post and credited you. I posted this example (a Vevo
video):

curl -s <https://gdata.youtube.com/feeds/api/videos/eAfyFTzZDMM?v=2> | xmllint
--format - | grep media:restriction

shows:

<media:restriction type="country" relationship="allow">BD BE BF BG BA BB WF BM
BN BO BH BI BJ BT JM BW WS BR BS BY BZ RU RW RS TL RE TM TJ RO TK GW GU GT GR
GQ GP GY GF GE GD GB GA SV GN GM GL GI GH OM TN IL JO HR HT HU HK HN VE PR PS
PW PT PY IQ PA PF PG PE PK PN PL PM ZM EH EE EG ZA EC IT VN SB ET SO ZW SA ES
ER ME MD MG MA MC UZ MM ML MO MN MH MK MU MT MW MV MQ MP MS MR UG MY MX VU FR
SH FI FJ FK FM FO NI NL NO NA NC NE NG NP NR NU CK CI CH CO CN CM CL CA CG CF
CD CZ CY CR CV CU SZ SY KG KE SR KI KH KN KM ST SK KR SI KP KW SN SM SL SC KZ
KY SG SE SD DO DM DJ DK VG YE DZ US UY YT LB LC LA TV TW TT TR LK LI LV TO LT
LU LR LS TF TG TD TC LY VA VC AE AD AG AF AI IS IR AM AL AO AN AQ AR AU AT IO
IN TZ AZ IE UA QA MZ</media:restriction>

~~~
zvold
Or you can use fields filtering:

curl -s "[https://gdata.youtube.com/feeds/api/videos/eAfyFTzZDMM?v=2&#...</a>

~~~
walrus
Much cleaner. Thanks for the tip!

------
hussong
This is a real pain point, even when just browsing around YouTube from a
country like Germany. Probably half of the videos with some mainstream tune in
it are 'not available in your country'. Feels like being tricked.

Dear YouTube, you know where I am. If I'm not allowed to see the bloody video,
don't show it to me in search results or recommendations. Thanks.

------
preinheimer
I wonder if you could cheat with Where's It Up?

<http://pro.wheresitup.com/>

[disclaimer: i made the tool]

If you got a different page size, or response code, you could check different
regions easily.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
The page still loads, but the Video player displays a message rather than the
video itself.

------
somebear
The thing that really gets me is when I visit one of these videos, and I can't
even find out what the title of the video is.

------
tibbon
How does one go about making their content on Youtube unavailable to one
country? I don't see that anywhere in my settings on my videos, not that I'd
want to limit it (which just seems silly, as it will only encourage piracy).

~~~
citricsquid
I'm a Youtube partner and I can't find the option, but I do remember seeing it
somewhere. How strange, seems to have disappeared. I'll check the FAQs.

------
decadentcactus
I'd also love to be able to blacklist accounts. I don't really need to see
four different accounts from one person, especially if I _really_ don't want
to see their videos.

------
kristianp
On a similar theme, I wish Amazon would tell me earlier when an item won't be
shipped to my location. You have to go right through to the purchasing stages
to find out.

------
jrockway
Seems like the solution is to download the video, upload it to YouTube, and
tweet your version to your followers. By the time it gets flagged (if it gets
flagged), it will be gone from everyone's Twitter feeds anyway.

When your YouTube account gets shut down for posting too many flagged videos,
make another one. They're free.

